# Bradford Pear Lumber



## firemedic (Sep 4, 2012)

Anyone have much experience with Bradford Pear? A tree went down near my station during the hurricane and I went by today to claim a bit.

I'm giving some crotch blocks away to local turners and the rest I'm going to slice at 1/4" for inlays. It was a pretty pink color when I first ripped the trunk but quickly turned orange.

How is this stuff to tool and turn? What's uts final color? Thanks!

[attachment=10484]

[attachment=10485]

[attachment=10486]

[attachment=10487]

[attachment=10488]


----------



## DKMD (Sep 4, 2012)

Turns like butter and holds detail very well. It can be pretty plain in its natural state, but it bleaches well and is great for pyrography. It's a fruitwood, so it's prone to checking and cracking. I love turning the stuff, but it's not the most interesting wood as far as figure or dramatic grain.


----------



## firemedic (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks,

I did block out one of the crotches and it is pretty blah. I also sawed a few more thins with the band saw. I'm thinking it should work pretty nice for some inlay though.

I'm going to throw them on the mill soon and slice em at 1/4" and 1/8" 

Suggestions on drying such thin stock from anyone? I was thinking to clean them very well then stack 3-4 per layer with plenty stickers.


----------



## firemedic (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks, Roy. That crotch block I texted you about probably isn't worth the shipping. I'll send ya some veneer though if ya want!


----------



## firemedic (Sep 9, 2012)

I got out to the mill and ripped some veneer :)

Pretty stuff. It swelled like fruit wood, which surprised me because I didn't think it would being that it doesn't actually bear fruit.

Kept some 8/4" too for threaded fence rods on wooden planes in the future.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 9, 2012)

Tom, email the pictures to [email protected] and I'll upload the for you until we can get this figured out. Sorry you're having problems and I'd be happy to do this for you, I can put them in your posts for you.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 9, 2012)

I got them in Tom. As I did this I found several problems. I'll Pm the details.


Nice wood. No charge for uploading the pictures, but for explaining how to do so in the future you need to send all that wood to me then like I said there's no problems. 


:morning2:


----------



## BarbS (Sep 9, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I got them in Tom. As I did this I found several problems. I'll Pm the details.
> 
> 
> Nice wood. No charge for uploading the pictures, but for explaining how to do so in the future you need to send all that wood to me then like I said there's no problems.
> ...



Watch him, Tom. This one's slippery.


----------



## firemedic (Sep 9, 2012)

lol, I think he's serious too cause he still hasn't PM'd me... Like he's waiting for the wood...

:lolol:


----------



## Twig Man (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks alot like osage.


----------

